# Applications > Dveloppement 2D, 3D et Jeux > Moteurs 3D >  Replacer le curseur de la souris automatiquement

## warenbe

Bonjour
dans le cadre de la creation d'un petit moteur 3D, j'ai un problme au niveau de la gestion de la souris:

en effet, lorsque la souris sort de la fenetre, j'aimerai replacer celle ci du cot oppos de la fenetre. ceci afin que l'on puisse tourner sans cesse la souris...

Je n'ai pas trouv de fonction permettant de forcer le placement du curseur, quelqu'un aurait il une astuce?

merci d'avance.
warenbe

----------


## bafman

tu utilise quelle api pour grer tes entre/sortie ?

----------


## warenbe

bonjour merci pour votre rponse

j'utilise que opengl pour le moment, et en particulier GLUT pour rcuperer les mouvements de la souris

il faut aussi noter que je suis sous linux, et que donc je n'ai pas acces aux api windows  ::(:

----------


## bafman

http://linux.die.net/man/3/glutwarppointer

----------


## warenbe

Merci 
c'est exactement ce que je cherchais  ::):

----------

